# Walking in the sunshine/Singing in the Rain



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

So I been walking the goats everyday for at least an hour or two.
And it has been mostly sunny. So I hear we are suppose
to get rain on Friday and Saturday.

Can I still take them out?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you can but don't expect them to be enthusiastic about it.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I managed to walk inbetween rain storms.

Julio is doing great. So is Sully.
Lucy is just our mascot. And does alot of climbing and
playing. I am rather surprized Julio 
does not do more playing being only 6 months old.

I think he the worrier. Worried I will get too far away.
Worried about the dog. And worried about Sully biting
him. He just needs time.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

well, he's new and has to learn how you do things. So he plays it safe.

Regarding rain: the first time, we got caught in rain I had to run to keep up with the goats. That was 5 years ago. Since then they've gotten used to get wet and we can walk in drizzle and light rain. I personally refrain from going out in rain storms because I also dislike getting soaked to the skin. It's enought that I have to go out with the dogs in that kind of weather  

Hardcore test was last winter, we had a hike that we couldn't cancel and walked in a snowstorm. The goats hated it but sticked to their job.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

If they hate snow. They are going to be in big trouble this winter. 
My elevation is 4100 feet. We get 3 to 7 feet of snow.
My son and husband keep asking me what I am going to do in
the winter. I say I will deal with it then. LOL

Yesterday it was blue skys with dark clouds on the horizen.
So I started the walk. If it had started to deluge I would of
headed for the trees. Still dry under them. 

So far I have only walked from home. 
Have not had the opportunity
to take them out to the many trail heads around here.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My guys don't mind snow. We did 12 miles in large flaky snow... wind was not bad.
We haven't done more than a drizzle on the rain side.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Do you keep them in a barn in the winter?
I do not have one. They are useing the two horse
trailer for shelter. My pen is eight 16 foot panels.
And I take them out every day to browse.

Winter time I may have to shovel a path around
the fence line. 

It gets pretty Icy here on the road. Is there any goat shoes out there with cleats? LOL


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have an area 40x110 fenced off and it has a two car shed and trees. They can stay dry, but it isn't heated.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

mine don't mind snow. But we had the find in our faces for most of the time and THAT in combination with the snow, they hated.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

At home my guys like to stay in the shed, out of the rain. On the recent Pasayten pack trip they hiked most all of one day in light rainâ€¦just walked along. On another day it started raining while we were in camp and they all went looking for the best tree to stand under to keep their heads dry.

Snow on hikes: if itâ€™s patchy some will try to go around it; if itâ€™s complete snow cover they just follow and hike through it. However, soft deep snow can be a problem because they posthole easily and can tire quickly if itâ€™s deep enough that they have to bound from one spot to the next.

Perry


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Weather has turned nasty.
I put up a tarp for extra shelter. 
It will not hold up to a lot of snow.
But good for now. And the goats are
learning about tarps. 

The goats still want to go for their walks.
We went in the rain. And when it rained harder.
We would shelter under a tree til it let up a bit.

Then it snowed. And we avoided the trees as it was
thawing and huge drips came out of the branches.

There is still some browsing material out there.
chiquipin (sp), manzanita,bayberry type bushes,
pine and fir trees, slick leaf, buck brush. 

The newest goat, Julio was cold because he
does not have the weight on him. So I got
out an old coat of mine and made him a goat
coat. It was not water proof. So a plastic bag
topped it off. I hate putting a coat on him.
Because he will not be growing out winter hair.

I do have a small mini horse blanket I could put
on Sully. But am not going to unless I have too.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted to say how adorable your little herd is. And since my sister lives in Eagle Point and my family has various little cabins at Rocky Point maybe some day we can actually meet! I have backpacked in your area a lot as well. Mostly in the Sky Lakes in the Winema National Forest, before I had goats. I hope we can do a rendy in your area. Maybe there's a project.

As far as your winter goat accomodations there, maybe the trailer will suit them fine as long as you can face it away from the wind. And it will really help them keep warm if you feed them extra grass hay, and pine branches.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I thought of a Rendy here. Because of all the trails
available. But since I am rather new to packgoats in
general. I figure I have more to learn first. Attending
one would be a start. LOL
There is lots of trails in the area. But have not figured
out an area that could accomadate 30 cars.
Thought I might ask the Forest service sometime.

Yes. I did aim the trailer away from the wind.
Opened up the tack storage door so one can 
sleep in there. Sully likes it. The floor of the 
Tack fell on the ground because it was rotten.
on the plus side it gave Sully more leg room. 

I took off Julio goat coat. Since he has not been
driven into the rain.

I would love to meet you. Next time you are
in the area let me know. Maybe we can make
some kind of arrangements.
I use to live between Eagle Point and Butte Falls.


----------

